# Insert foot into mouth...



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Told my co workers that I hate white shoes and took a picture of their feet. Then they said: didn’t you get white leather seats?

My lips are now sealed for six months...


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

My son sent me this a while ago since these New Balance sneakers have literally been my last 5-6 pairs of sneakers for the past several years. Old ones go to the garage to wear while cutting the grass (and become a nice shade of green), the previous grass cutting pair finally goes in the trash. Apparently middle-aged males wearing white New Balance sneakers is a thing...


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

You don't put your seats on your feet. You're golden.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

@Nautilus those socks used to be white too 😂


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> @Nautilus those socks used to be white too 😂


Um, mine still are. And to be clear, that is not a photo of me. It just happened to remind my son of me....


----------

